# Would Libya ever attack Egypt?



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

"Gaddafi is defiant and his son, Saif al-Islam, has warned the West against launching military action. He said the veteran ruler would not relinquish power or be driven into exile"

Just a thought that crossed my mind, this guy is totally nuts and delusional, if he does have mental health issues he certainly gives people with those conditions a bad name, I can see a man plagued with constant bipolar manic episiodes who will do everything in his power to have control and feels his people love him, I have read speeches he has made and looked at his out of control eccentric behavior and its creativity not harnessed but creativity gone bad.

Like Mubarak had he used his energy towards good he could have achieved lots and if he has these issues many people go on to lead rewarding lives and are the most unique inspirational people.

My worry is - he is destroying his own country, another Sadaam Hussain - will he try to in his last moment - attack and drop bombs on Egypt as we have a link towards the west - and what could or would be done in everyone's opinion to stop it or if it happened the outcome?

The only way this man and his son will stop is when they drop dead, I don't wish death on anyone but it needs to be weighed up what is in the common good of the people - where are Mossad when you need them 

Anyone else have these worries or thoughts?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> "Gaddafi is defiant and his son, Saif al-Islam, has warned the West against launching military action. He said the veteran ruler would not relinquish power or be driven into exile"
> 
> Just a thought that crossed my mind, this guy is totally nuts and delusional, if he does have mental health issues he certainly gives people with those conditions a bad name, I can see a man plagued with constant bipolar manic episiodes who will do everything in his power to have control and feels his people love him, I have read speeches he has made and looked at his out of control eccentric behavior and its creativity not harnessed but creativity gone bad.
> 
> ...





No not me


----------



## Sujith-Thomas (Mar 1, 2011)

Ha Ha!! Maiden, at least say a few more words... Looks like Horus has put in too much thought into this whole thing


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I have to say that it didn't occur to me that he would go round dropping bombs in Egypt. So no, I don'ts share Horus thoughts and worries. 

If anything scares me right now is the genocide and what he is doing to his very own people in Libya, and I hope his life as a ruler and the terror that he is causing will come to an end very soon. 
I guess he could end up in Sharm joining mubarak tea parties! Haha, before we know it Sharm will be full of wackos...as if the sharks weren't bad enough.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Tony Blair is probably there supping his coffee, already kissing up to them.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Haha, before we know it Sharm will be full of wackos...as if the sharks weren't bad enough.


I am here now

Could not get any worse schweeet heart 

It's Wacko Central here :humble:

I don't think the guy is welcome here, Bedoin tents are so 630 AD and that Ghengis Khan beard, I mean that's so 748 AD he has must go, bit of stubble, make it a tickler - not a stickler - he will be popular with the ladies here

The guy needs to kick both of his sandals off get on some brogues, nice white shirt and hipsters jeans and jump into 2011


----------

